# Attn: mb quart historians



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Forgot this forum existed.

Not as old school as my current q set, but I recently came across some pvf-216.

MB Quart PVF-216 (pvf216) 6-1/2" Premium Series 2-way Component










These are handmade in Germany and use the German Maestro widesphere tweeter style. Seem very similar to current GM offerings and I was wondering if these are indeed very similar. Was this the last set they made before creating GM and bringing widesphere tweeters over to GM?

These are some hefty tweets and everything looks very well made.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

I have a few old MB Quart brochures I'll have to pull them out to see what they show.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Its ok, I found out. These are the same as gm status.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

ok no problem


----------



## BumpaD_Z28 (Dec 12, 2011)

Any of the current product offering in line quality / sound wise with the old Premium Line(s) (PSD316, PSD216, PKC216, etc.)


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

No. Current mb quart is just clones of the german ones or completely different speakers. Look for the era where maxxonics bought out mb quart and everythng was still made in germany. These are currently be sold as these

German Maestro SV 6509 6 5" Car 2 Way Component Coaxial System 195W | eBay

I do have a set of qsd 216's for sale I havent listed yet.


----------



## NRA4ever (Jul 19, 2010)

I have a set of PSC316 reference series I bought in 99 or 2000. What quality are these?


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

What was your thoughts on the new tweeter?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I never installed it. I have the qsds which I really like and Im using the passives. This is a 4 ohm tweet (qtd25 is 6)so I kept it new and sold the set as I wouldnt be able to properly test it with my setup.


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

NRA4ever said:


> I have a set of PSC316 reference series I bought in 99 or 2000. What quality are these?


Absolutely phenominal!! I have a set still in operation to this day. mid and tweet in kick 6.5 in door. Probably my favorite comp set ever, I've had 3 sets of them.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

tyroneshoes said:


> I never installed it. I have the qsds which I really like and Im using the passives. This is a 4 ohm tweet (qtd25 is 6)so I kept it new and sold the set as I wouldnt be able to properly test it with my setup.


^^

Thanks.


----------



## NRA4ever (Jul 19, 2010)

I always liked mine. I may put them in my F250 again. They do sound good. I won every amateur contest I entered with them. I ran them on a PG 475 with 2/8 inch JL Audio W3 subs. I ran the whole system with that amp.


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

NRA4ever said:


> I always liked mine. I may put them in my F250 again. They do sound good. I won every amateur contest I entered with them. I ran them on a PG 475 with 2/8 inch JL Audio W3 subs. I ran the whole system with that amp.


I've used Mb-Qts since 1992, so 20 yrs and competed with them for 11yrs. Some of these new companies still trying to catch the quality that we once had, least in the car audio world. I think that's why DIY has become so popular because good high-end sets are more abundant in the home audio market, at least in terms of cost vs performance. Overall though, that set is probably the most winningest set of speakers in car audio history, those and the paper coned ones of the early to mid 90's. Also just saw a set of old school q series tweets go for 160 on ebay, so definitely some sought after speaks to this day.


----------



## NRA4ever (Jul 19, 2010)

I put the 316s in my F250. I'm using a US Amps Merlin old school 4 channel to power them. My sub is a 10 inch Pioneer TS-W2502d2 powered by a old JL Audio 500/1 It's in a ported box where the console sat.. It sounds good.


----------



## NRA4ever (Jul 19, 2010)

I matched my amps up by using a USAmps 400TX to power my sub. This little amp is damn strong. Its equal to the JL maybe stronger. They look great side by side too.


----------

